# Look at this goofy Samaki Walker Picture...



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

<img src="http://cache.nba.com/media/draft2002/walker_index.jpg">


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

embarrassing... trade him


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

*WALKER*

HE IS BAD INSTED OF HORRY IN MY LAKER TRADE PUT WALKER IN IT


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *shobe42 *
> embarrassing... trade him


It's not a one side thing dude. Does he has any value?


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

*penny penny penny*



> *Penny Hardaway *It's not a one side thing dude. Does he has any value?



facetious \fuh-SEE-shus\, adjective:
1. Given to wit and good humor; merry; sportive; jocular; as, a facetious companion.
2. Characterized by wit and pleasantry; exciting laughter; as, a facetious story or reply.


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

The NBA's new poster boy... just to get a few ******** on side


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

Nah, Walker is dressed up in his cowboy hat pimp-a-riffic white suit there.:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

LOL...big pimpin!!! :laugh:


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

LOL. No one can pimp as hard as J-Kidd.:laugh:


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

hey...watch yourself now! don't be talking about kidd or else you're gonna have to hear it from me!!!


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

LOL. I did it just to get a spark out of you Ms. Ripsta.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

:laugh: 

i figured so.  

lol.

it's cool.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Pimpin'*



> Originally posted by *devestata *
> LOL. No one can pimp as hard as J-Kidd.:laugh:


Clearly Samaki can, he is big pimpin'. Look at that suit. You know who his Assistant Pimp is, don't you? Shaq. You gotta love Shaq's outfits, he is totally pimpin'.


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

oh god! man samaki is really pimpin it. yo vince looked fresh at the MMVA's a week ago...did u guys catch him doin the c-walk...

if not i'll explain quick time. bow wow was performin.....he asked vince to come on stage...and vince showed off his moves with JYD barkin' in the background. 

I was scared he was gonna embarrass himself but boy i was pleasantly surprised!


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by *sime *
> oh god! man samaki is really pimpin it. yo vince looked fresh at the MMVA's a week ago...did u guys catch him doin the c-walk...
> 
> if not i'll explain quick time. bow wow was performin.....he asked vince to come on stage...and vince showed off his moves with JYD barkin' in the background.
> ...



This is Samaki's Smiley:







Pimp Suit! LOL!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Samaki Smily*

HaHaHa! That smily kick a$$! Where are you guys finding all of these smilies? We have to add them onto the site.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Samaki Smily*



> Originally posted by *Mr. X *
> HaHaHa! That smily kick a$$! Where are you guys finding all of these smilies? We have to add them onto the site.


lol. Go to this URL and you can find some, I'll see if I can find another site. To post a pic:










http://www.plauder-smilies.de


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Thanks*

Thanks devestata. Ron has to add these onto the site.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Thanks*



> Originally posted by *Mr. X *
> Thanks devestata. Ron has to add these onto the site.



I dunno if he can. He had to rid of avatars for bandwith reasons, so I don't know if these can be added.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

lol..


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

Something Funny? lol


----------

